# Portuguese school books.



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi,

I am just wondering what others have experienced regarding portuguese school books ? Last year we purchased my daughters school books which are still in excellent condition and like new. My wife just assumed (because they do it at home ) that it would also be possible to part exchange them for new or that they would have a second hand book exchange or book sales day going on. This does not seem to be the case ?

In a poor country with lots who are unemployed one would think that something like this would be high on their agenda ? We have always paid for everything and because I am on a pension here, now just wondered does anyone know the ball park income figure required to qualify for the portuguese free book scheme ?

I also cannot understand why more public schools do not have a school uniform ? Buying kids a new back to school wardrobe every year is another big and totally unnecessary expense in my opinion. The uniform system is good and stops kids judging others solely on what designer brand labels they are or are not wearing ? It just seems a very bad system overall I would say.

Any opinions please ?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am just wondering what others have experienced regarding portuguese school books ? Last year we purchased my daughters school books which are still in excellent condition and like new. My wife just assumed (because they do it at home ) that it would also be possible to part exchange them for new or that they would have a second hand book exchange or book sales day going on. This does not seem to be the case ?
> 
> ...



Hi Mr Blueskies

I was not good reading at school so sorry the books would be no good to me. Now that i am Single " Not a Divorcee " i don't have the time to read. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Mr Blueskies
> 
> I was not good reading at school so sorry the books would be no good to me. Now that i am Single " Not a Divorcee " i don't have the time to read. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


 

You are going to have lots of time for reading after you have come to live in Gois and particular during the winter months.

 


:focus:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> You are going to have lots of time for reading after you have come to live in Gois and particular during the winter months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr Blueskies 

Back to Topic. Since when have we ever stayed on topic. I don't sell topic anymore cause i eat to many :clap2: :clap2:

OK you know how i love Gois and the area etc. Last weekend was the Bike Festival. Headline act on the Friday night i know you are old enough to remember The Animals. Well John Steel and Allan Price how cool is that and i am still in the UK.

Because the event is recorded on a friends site i asked one of the moderators for permission to post links. The moderator i sent a PM is Ok with the links i supplied but it's for the other Moderators to ok. 

A massive turnout of bikers and no trouble. You would not get that anywhere on a weekend night in the UK. After a drink or two all people want to do is fight :boxing: :boxing: :boxing:

Well i await a reply from the moderators.:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

Peter


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

My neighour was one of those bikers. Had a brilliant weekend.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Mr Blueskies
> 
> Back to Topic. Since when have we ever stayed on topic. I don't sell topic anymore cause i eat to many :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> ...



Those animals look very tame.


----------

